# ninjitsu school anywhere?



## garyw (Aug 18, 2007)

I live near rochester NY. Any ninjitsu ryu of any kind near me? Buffalo is an hour drive-ouch!


----------



## LuzRD (Aug 18, 2007)

have you checked...

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html

also found...

http://www.nybujinkan.com/ny_dojo_list.php

im not familiar with NY at all, good luck

keep in mind there are small private groups all over the place, keep searching and you may find somthing closer than you think. i did = D


----------

